# Templates for PedalPCB Tayda Enclosures



## dmnCrawler (Mar 29, 2021)

I added templates in SVG, PDF and Affinity Design for all Tayda PedalPCB predrilled enclosures. They are setup in a way that you can make mockups as well. I will try to create a tutorial on using them by this weekend. Enjoy and let me know if there are any problems.









						Templates
					

This is the place where I will put templates that I hope will help people build and produce art for their pedals. All you have to do is right lick on the links and “Save link as…”.



					www.pachydermpedals.com


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 29, 2021)

I can save them as .ai files for you if that'd help the collection.


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 29, 2021)

Hell yeah!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 29, 2021)

Great resource!


----------



## bhcarpenter (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you so much! This is great.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey man just an FYI there's a little wonky bit sticking out on the 6 knob. See there where the lines join in the top left.

Also does Tayda print just strokes? If using Illustrator go to Object -> Path -> Outline stroke and it'll vectorise the whole stroke.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Mar 29, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Hey man just an FYI there's a little wonky bit sticking out on the 6 knob. See there where the lines join in the top left.
> 
> Also does Tayda print just strokes? If using Illustrator go to Object -> Path -> Outline stroke and it'll vectorise the whole stroke.


Which file it that in? I would like to get it corrected. It is a remnant from the drill template. It should not be on the printable surface of the pedal. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 29, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> Which file it that in? I would like to get it corrected. It is a remnant from the drill template. It should not be on the printable surface of the pedal. Thanks for pointing that out.


I just looked at the 6 knob.

I took the liberty of making a simplified version of the 6 knob for use in Illustrator. Had to save it as a PDF though as opposed to .ai per forum rules.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Mar 29, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> I just looked at the 6 knob.
> 
> I took the liberty of making a simplified version of the 6 knob for use in Illustrator. Had to save it as a PDF though as opposed to .ai per forum rules.


I am sorry... I am trying to figure out what file this is from. The pdf on the site can already be opened in illustrator and is ready to be edited. I do not know where the border came from. I would like to correct the file if there are errors in it. Look at the 6 knob pdf, svg, afdesigner file? I am not sure which one.


----------



## Travis (Mar 30, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I added templates in SVG, PDF and Affinity Design for all Tayda PedalPCB predrilled enclosures. They are setup in a way that you can make mockups as well. I will try to create a tutorial on using them by this weekend. Enjoy and let me know if there are any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one men, you rocks


----------



## sticky1138 (May 15, 2021)

Nice templates!

Does anyone know if these can be adapted for similar, but less common PedalPCB knob layouts? For example, could I use this 6-knob template for the Caesar by simply removing the lower middle knob and swapping the lower left for a toggle? Or the Spirit Box by removing the lower three knobs?

Are PedalPCB layouts standardized in this way, if that makes sense?


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2021)

sticky1138 said:


> Nice templates!
> 
> Does anyone know if these can be adapted for similar, but less common PedalPCB knob layouts? For example, could I use this 6-knob template for the Caesar by simply removing the lower middle knob and swapping the lower left for a toggle? Or the Spirit Box by removing the lower three knobs?
> 
> Are PedalPCB layouts standardized in this way, if that makes sense?


The pot line ups are pretty standard, although a pedal with a 3 pot row has different spacing than a pedal with a 2 pot row, so the 3 and 4 will be different than the 5 and 6, and yes I think the examples you've given would work


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 16, 2021)

sticky1138 said:


> Nice templates!
> 
> Does anyone know if these can be adapted for similar, but less common PedalPCB knob layouts? For example, could I use this 6-knob template for the Caesar by simply removing the lower middle knob and swapping the lower left for a toggle? Or the Spirit Box by removing the lower three knobs?
> 
> Are PedalPCB layouts standardized in this way, if that makes sense?


That is why I only included the larger and smaller.  You can typically just remove the holes not used or change their size for pots and switches.


----------



## beachbum (May 18, 2021)

As someone who doesn't have any of the software to manipulate the files, do you have a way to extract coordinates for Tayda drilling easily?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

BIG Thanks for sharing all this cool stuff. 

Heads up for the knob surrounds: the 1590DD says 1590BB.


----------



## finebyfine (May 18, 2021)

beachbum said:


> As someone who doesn't have any of the software to manipulate the files, do you have a way to extract coordinates for Tayda drilling easily?



*double, triple, check these, assume I'm an idiot, etc:*
I already caught two errors since I first posted, they were small but please believe the above sentence.
led hole sizes are my personal preference. 0.2mm added to each hole for the powder coating

*125b top-mounted jacks*

*side**d**x**y**notes*B9.7-15.25.751/4" jackB8.10-4.4slimline dc jackB9.715.25.751/4" jack

*2-Knob Type 1*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/2-knob-type-1/


*side**d**x**y**notes*a7.216.538.1potentiometera7.2-16.538.1potentiometera6.55*012.7LEDa12.20-45.1footswitch

*3-Knob Type-1*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/3-knob-type-1/


*side**d**x**y**notes*a7.216.738.1potentiometera7.2-16.738.1potentiometera6.55*038.1LEDa7.2012.7potentiometera12.20-45.1footswitch

*4-Knob Type-1*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/4-knob-type-1/?orderby=date


*side**d**x**y**notes*a7.216.538.1potentiometera7.2-16.538.1potentiometera7.216.512.7potentiometera7.2-16.512.7potentiometera6.55*025.5leda12.20-45.1footswitch

*5-Knob Type-1*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/5-knob-type-1/?orderby=date


*side**d**x**y**notes*a6.5*038.1LEDa7.2-20.3238.1potentiometera7.220.3238.1potentiometera7.2-20.3212.7potentiometera7.2012.7potentiometera7.220.3212.7potentiometera12.20-45.1footswitch


*5-Knob Type-2*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/125b-5-knob-type-2/ https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_5-Knob-Type-2.pdf


*side**d**x**y**notes*A7.2-20.3238.1potA7.2038.1potA7.220.3238.1potA7.2-20.3212.7potA4.4*012.7ledA7.220.3212.7potA12.20-45.1footswitch

*6-Knob Type-1*
https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-tag/6-knob-type-1/


*side**d**x**y**notes*A7.2-20.3238.1potA7.2038.1potA7.220.3238.1potA7.2012.7potA4.4*028.2ledA7.220.3212.7potA7.2-20.3212.7potA12.20-45.1footswitch


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 25, 2021)

I added templates for the Derailer, Terrarium, Hydra, Pineapple, Parthenon and Parentheses to the template page I created. In the same formats as the others. 









						Templates
					

This is the place where I will put templates that I hope will help people build and produce art for their pedals. All you have to do is right lick on the links and “Save link as…”.



					www.pachydermpedals.com


----------



## jojofogarty (Jul 21, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I added templates for the Derailer, Terrarium, Hydra, Pineapple, Parthenon and Parentheses to the template page I created. In the same formats as the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have coordinates for the parentheses to use with the Tayda drill service?


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jul 21, 2021)

jojofogarty said:


> do you have coordinates for the parentheses to use with the Tayda drill service?


I do not. Hopefully others have them for you.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Jul 28, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I added templates in SVG, PDF and Affinity Design for all Tayda PedalPCB predrilled enclosures. They are setup in a way that you can make mockups as well. I will try to create a tutorial on using them by this weekend. Enjoy and let me know if there are any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude.  This looks like some good stuff!  Thank you, will read through this all!


----------

